# Oxytetracycline- 200 mg/ml for urinary tract infection??



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

*Urinary tract infection??*

Mocha is straining to pee, peeing often sometimes just a dribble. I am thinking UTI. Sound right??

She was just on 5 days of LA200 last week for a staff infection on her udder. Will this work for UTI ?? I don't have penicillin and didn't see any at tractor supply today (my only local supply)

I am afraid to even ask what next. :-(


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Her temp is 102.5 Am I on the right track or no??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the La 200 should have made a difference if it was UTI...her temp is fine...is she acting well other than peeing ?/

Im having a doe do the same thing...we treated for 5 days of nuflor incase she had UTI with no change...she doesn't really strain to pee..just trickle spit trickle, like she is squeezing her parts to keep it in lol..not a down pour like normal...Im thinking she maybe trying to pass a stone..no fever or distress she doesn't even act like she hurts..so we watch for now..and add ACV to the water and see how she does...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

She is eating and I added ACV to water too but she is laying facing the wall now. Otherwise acting ok. I guess I will just watch too. If you develop anything else or try anything else please keep me posted. Thanks!!

She was done antibiotic last friday and this just started today.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so its been a week since antibiotics...? Did you give Probiotics after she was done? wouldn't have any thing to do with her peeing lol..but its a good idea after antibiotics. 

how hot is it there...is she drinking enough fluids? pull up her skin and see how hydrated she is...


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok it is actually quite chilly here right now only 2 degrees celcius last night and a high of 20 today. I will check that though.

I did give her probios when she was done.


----------

